

[TED Talk] Eric X. Li: A tale of two political systems - spullara
http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_x_li_a_tale_of_two_political_systems.html

======
tn13
A very brilliant TED talk after a long time. Chinese communist party is just a
namesake communist party. In fact they have been doing the most pragmatic
thing to do in the name of communism.

It is true that an ordinary Chinese has lesser freedom than say an average
American but in the end, average Chinse also have much bigger problems to deal
with. With the passage of time I am sure China will give more freedom to it's
citizens.

Also, with the news related to PRISM and all, we know that freedom in USA is
nothing but an illusion and the government is turning more and more to be a
modern soviet russia where anyone who begs to differ with government is either
jailed or harassed.

In long run I would rather like to see meritocratic people ruling a country
rather than the popular ones.

